
Thiel Out of YC, could that limit his access to startups from Y Combinator? - JPLeRouzic
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-17/peter-thiel-out-of-y-combinator-two-year-partnership-dissolved
======
crispytx
That's too bad.

